# November Photo Contest



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I thought I would start a monthly photo contest around our passion for smoking cigars/pipes.

*How it works:*

The first day of every month (or around it) a new photo theme/contest will be posted and everyone submits their photo for consideration.
On (or around) the 21st of that month, we will open a voting thread with each submitted photo.
On the last day of the month, the winner will be announced and will be in charge of starting the next month's thread by telling us what the new theme/contest will be.
*Contest Rules:*

Picture must be your own photo
No Photoshop/doctoring allowed
Entry must be a new photo - no older pictures
Only one entry per person
Be creative
Have fun
You _can_ change your picture that you submit but you must make it clear which picture you want in the voting thread.

*:rockon:***November Photo Contest Theme:* Go To Cigar or Pipe***:rockon:
Show us your best photo of your daily go to cigar or pipe!​
Let me know if you guys have any questions and I look froward to see how this turns out!

*EDIT:* Mods, I didn't know if this belonged in the photo section or contest section so I took a stab at this one. Please move it to contest if it should be there.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very cool, next herf the camera will come out!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

I *JUST* ordered my Nikon D5100 last night. I'm definitely interested to join some of these contests.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Not too bad for my iPhone.
hoto:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Great contest. I'll be entering soon!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Not too bad for my iPhone.


you must have the 4s! Great pic!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Great idea, Brandon! I'm really looking forward to all the new tobacco pr0n!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the idea of this contest. I dabble in photography occasionally. I like the challenge.

Carter- You'll love the D5100. I have the 5000 and love it. I am not a pro, but it has all the capabilities I need. Be careful, photography can quickly become another slippery slope, just like cigars can. 

I'll post something soon.

-Andy


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

bwhite220 said:


> you must have the 4s! Great pic!!


4S coming soon, but took that with a 3G.
:cell:

Thanks for the contest. :tu


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Bad Andy said:


> Carter- You'll love the D5100. I have the 5000 and love it. I am not a pro, but it has all the capabilities I need.


I sure hope so. Choosing Canon vs. Nikon was one of the toughest decisions I had to make in my life, but that's probably because I'm not married yet. XD I eventually chose Nikon mainly for its performance on low light, high ISO. Foreseeing myself taking some macro or close-up photos. 

Can't wait! :biggrin1:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Keep the photos coming guys!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Great photo, JP!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

My attempt. Oops saw photoshop doctoring. Was done on my iphone, but just the color. Oh well, its here, but don't judge it


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

my half-a$$ed attempt at a good picture lol


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

neil said:


> my half-a$$ed attempt at a good picture lol


Not half-a$$ed at all bro. If the wrappers were not on there that would be gold.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Not half-a$$ed at all bro. If the wrappers were not on there that would be gold.


i wish i would have taken the cellos off, but this was when i got them in the mail. too bad my camera isnt all that great either, i could have probably touched it up in Picasa, but i figured that would be considered "photoshopping" the picture.

thanks for the compliment though!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Don't forget guys, no altering of the photos. Take the pic and upload them. This keeps everyone on an even playing field.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Don't forget guys, no altering of the photos. Take the pic and upload them. This keeps everyone on an even playing field.


I would assume by this that you would be willing to exclude cropping and white balance adjustment. In my opinion keeping those two things are crucial. Otherwise you have to pull my photo for consideration and I will see what else I can come up with. I had to pull a color cast off of that photo because the morning light just was not playing nice with my camera when I took that photo.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> I would assume by this that you would be willing to exclude cropping and white balance adjustment. In my opinion keeping those two things are crucial. Otherwise you have to pull my photo for consideration and I will see what else I can come up with. I had to pull a color cast off of that photo because the morning light just was not playing nice with my camera when I took that photo.


JP, I love your photo man! No altering in this contest means nothing can be added/removed from the photo. Again, this is only to keep everyone on a level playing field. Whoever wins this month, will be in charge of the rules for next month's contest and altering may be allowed.

Sorry buddy - I really do love your shot though!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay so here is an unedited version of that photo. After going back and looking at it I found that I did not crop it after all and the color shift was not that bad as I remembered.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Nice!!!!

For the record: *cropping is okay*.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Another pic.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

is resizing allowed?

just messing with you zenom! arty:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

The last pic was from my iphone. This one is from a regular camera I don't have fancy camera equipment. But I thought this turned out kinda cool.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Is editing ok? I know you said no photoshop, but what about simple edits for brightness/contrast/color (Ie, not effects, but just making the picture "true")?


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Hard to get depth of field with a camera phone


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is editing ok? I know you said no photoshop, but what about simple edits for brightness/contrast/color (Ie, not effects, but just making the picture "true")?


I already asked and the answer was no for this month.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

less impressive than most that will post.. but smokes VERY WELL..


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

That looks great Rusty!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I had no intention of entering in this competition... but the weather here inspired me. Also... I don't have a go-to cigar or pipe yet. But I have high hopes for good ol' Arturo.










I also like the different feel in this one vs. everyone elses (also not bad for an iphone, eh?)


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Looks good B. can't go wrong with Fuente (except for the curly head).


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Two of my favorites...



For the camera types; Canon 60D, Speedlight 580EX with flash exposure compensation -3, and my go-to 50mm $150 f/1.8 lens from Amazon .


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Speechless!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

pdisme said:


> Two of my favorites...
> 
> http://www.talklambo.com/pics/data/525/20111105-IMG_1686.jpg
> 
> For the camera types; Canon 60D, Speedlight 580EX with flash exposure compensation -3, and my go-to 50mm $150 f/1.8 lens from Amazon .


Nice photo but I was wondering why the LP seems to casting a shadow from a different direction that the rest of the interior.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:jaw:


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Nice photo but I was wondering why the LP seems to casting a shadow from a different direction that the rest of the interior.


The light coming down from the top is the fluorescent in the garage, the light giving the shifter a shadow is the flash. I couldn't hand hold it still enough to get a good picture of the cigar without the flash. I could probably fix that now that there's day light to brighten things up but college football is on....


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Nice photo but I was wondering why the LP seems to casting a shadow from a different direction that the rest of the interior.


Half time; went out and took a new one with some sunlight; I think I like it better but with photos I take I end up loving or hating them randomly. Here's the new one (clickable for big version):



I tried to remove the old one but I guess there's a time limit on post edits. Not trying to post whore the thread. I think Zenom's pic is the best so far; I haven't figured out how to take photos that have the really great colors that draw you in like that.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

We will find out who's is the best later in the month when I open the voting polls!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

From my honeymoon! September the 25th 2011


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Quietville said:


> I had no intention of entering in this competition... but the weather here inspired me. Also... I don't have a go-to cigar or pipe yet. But I have high hopes for good ol' Arturo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> I really like this one!


Thanks! I think there are better quality photos showing greater subjects, colors and background/foreground. I do really like all the pictures so far.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Bump!

What else do you guys have??


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## pitt100 (Nov 10, 2011)

Reminds me of the A-Team!


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Taken with my iPhone... my new cutter and lighter and a cigar my buddy brought back from Italy.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

^^that looks really cool man!^^


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks! He also brought back the little ashtray as well. The cigars we pretty descent as well - Tuscanos.


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

A Queen Bee, some Johnnie Blue and a nice warm fire!


----------



## toada69 (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice thread. Wished I would have known about it before I smoked last night - nice quiet evening walking my dog with an RyJ, finishing it on my back porch with a Scotch in hand. **SIGH** Will try to get a picture next time...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

3 days left to submit before the voting begins?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

There are 2 more days left to submit your photo!

Plenty of time left, Toada.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll give it a shot


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Here you go. Photoshop was resize and add copyright. Thought I would combine a couple things I enjoy: the Oliva V #4 and firearms.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Last chance for entry is midnight CST on Sept 21. I will post the voting thread on the 22nd.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well crap.. I would enter, but I have no lens for my Canon right now, and all my pics are 6+ months old..


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Slowpokebill said:


> Here you go. Photoshop was resize and add copyright. Thought I would combine a couple things I enjoy: the Oliva V #4 and firearms.


I have to give you props for getting the lighting good enough to pull off all that black on black. Very nice bro!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

rus_bro said:


>


Winner


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Dread said:


> Winner


I second that... :rockon:

rb


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Voting thread is up and running! Good luck to all who made it!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/302326-november-photo-contest-voting-thread.html


----------

